# Umbau des Spiels von Quaxli



## Laiminator92 (24. Mai 2012)

Guten Tag liebe Forengemeinde, 
diesesmal aus meiner Sicht eine anspruchsvollere Aufgabe. Und zwar habe ich mit dem Beispiel von Quaxli, ein bisschen "rumgespielt" und habe nun das Problem das sich meine Figur nur nach unten bewegt egal in welche Richtung ich laufe. Desweiteren hätte ich die Frage wie ich es machen kann, das die Figur in die Ecken laufen kann, da sich meine Figur momentan nur mit der Karte bewegt und dann stehen bleibt wenn die Karte stehen bleibt.

MfG, 
Laiminator92


----------



## Quaxli (24. Mai 2012)

Laiminator92 hat gesagt.:


> ...und habe nun das Problem das sich meine Figur nur nach unten bewegt egal in welche Richtung ich laufe.



Du änderst ja nichts an der Bewegung, wenn Du die Richtung änderst. Du mußt dem Sprite Deines Heden mitteilen, daß eine andere Bilderfolge gezeigt werden soll:


```
if(left)
        {
          map.setHorizontalSpeed(-hspeed);
          map.setVerticalSpeed(0);
          hero.setLoop(4,7);
        }
```

So, wie in Zeile 5. Das natürlich für alle Richtungen und wenn der Held stehen bleibt, solltest Du Dir noch was einfallen lassen, daß die Animation so lange gestoppt wird.




Laiminator92 hat gesagt.:


> Desweiteren hätte ich die Frage wie ich es machen kann, das die Figur in die Ecken laufen kann, da sich meine Figur momentan nur mit der Karte bewegt und dann stehen bleibt wenn die Karte stehen bleibt.



Du mußt prüfen, ob die Ränder der Karte erreicht sind und dann stattdessen die Figur bewegen. Das Gleiche gilt für den Rückweg, d. h. wenn die Figur nicht in der Mitte steht. Das ist von der Logik her natürlich etwas aufwändiger.

Deine FPS sind übrigens nicht sehr berauschend, dafür daß Du aktives Rendern verwendest!


----------



## Quaxli (24. Mai 2012)

Quaxli hat gesagt.:


> Deine FPS sind übrigens nicht sehr berauschend, dafür daß Du aktives Rendern verwendest!



Ich sehe gerade daß Du knapp 30.000 Tiles verwalten willst. Das ist ein "bißchen" viel. 
Da solltest Du Dir etwas anderes einfallen lassen, sonst reisst Du mit der Performance niemanden vom Hocker.


----------



## Laiminator92 (30. Mai 2012)

Habe jetzt das mit der Bewegung aufjedenfall schonmal hinbekommen. Nun wollte ich die Kollision per Farbabfrage der Schattenkarte probieren, wie es auch im Tutorial erklärt ist. Habe zuerst mal versucht die Farben abzufragen, aber keine Reaktion...
Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Laiminator92 (30. Mai 2012)

Okay, Kollisionen habe ich nun auch nun wollte ich die Wolken vom Helikopterspiel einbauen in eine ältere Version meines Spiels zum testen, nur irgendwie laufen diese viel zu schnell durch.


----------

